# What are your PC/Laptop Specs?



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 7, 2014)

This is mine: 

Model - Asus A54C-SX159S

Processor - Dual-Core Intel Celeron B815

Operating System - Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

RAM - 4 GB

Graphics card - Intel UMA

Hard Drive - 320 GB

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rubbish, i know but it gets the job done..


----------



## Domino369 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll play!

Model - N/A built it myself
Processor - Quad Core i7-3820
Operating System - Windows 7 Home 64-bit
RAM - 8 GB 1600 MHz
Power Supply - 1300 Watt (I forget if it's amps or watts)
Graphics card - Overclocked Nvidia GTX 670 with three fans
Hard Drive - 60GB SSD + 1TB 7200RPM Hard Drive + 1TB 5400RPM External Hard Drive
Extras - 17x usb 3.0 ports and 6x usb 2.0 ports, dual monitor 21in, blueray burner, front panel flash card slots

Weeeeee XD


----------



## kayfox (Apr 21, 2014)

Main workstation:
Dell Optiplex 990
Core i7-2600
16GB RAM
Windows 7 Pro

EDA Machine:
Dell Precision 490
2x Xeon E5345 Quad-Core
32GB PC2-5300F FB ECC RAM
NVIDIA QuadroÂ® FX 4500
Windows 7 Pro
Altium Designer
Solidworks 

Linux Workstation:
IBM Intellistation Z Pro M/T 9228-98U
2x Xeon 5160 Dual Core
16GB PC2-5300F FB ECC RAM
openSuSE 13.1

The cluster I work on the most:
3x HP DL360 G5, 2x E5345, 32GB, dual 4G FC
2x HP DL360 G5, 2x 5160, 8GB, 6x 300GB RAID, dual 4G FC (storage arrays)
2x Brocade Silkworm 200E w/8 Ports licensed.
VMWare vSphere 5.0

Laptops:
I have about 3x Dell E6400s, a Dell E6420 and some IBM thinkpads (T43p, x61t, etc) that I use, too many to list.


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 21, 2014)

Nothing special....

ASUS T100
Quad Core Intel Atom Z3740 "Bay Trail" @ 1.33 Ghz Turbo to 1.86 Ghz
2.00 GB RAM DDR3
64 GB SSD
5-point touch screen
Windows 8.1 32-bit x64 based proccessor
1 USB 3.0 with four point 3.0 hub

Acer Aspire One D255
Dual Core Intel Atom N450 @ 1.66 Ghz
1 GB RAM DDR2
160 GB HDD
Multi-gesture touch pad
Windows XP SP3 32-bit
3 USB 2.0, VGA and SD card reader

Yes they're factory.... but they get the job done until I can build a home pc someday, when I can actually spend the money on something other than school >_<


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

Mine are super shit  
Desktop:  

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 2.5GHz (OC @ 2.8GHz) 
4GB DDR2 
Nvidia Geforce 9600GT 512MB 
500GB HDD 
Windows 7 Home  

Laptop, Acer Aspire 5920:  

2.2GHz Core 2 Duo 
2GB DDR2 
Intel GMA x3100 (950) 
320GB HDD 
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## FeralArrow (May 2, 2014)

Model - Self built

Processor - Intel i5-4670K

Operating System - Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

RAM - 16 GB

Graphics card - EVGA ACX Awesomeness

Hard Drive - 2 TB

Water Cooling system + 5 fans

Power Supply - 850 Watts

Solid State - Samsung 840 Pro Series

Motherboard -MSI Z87-G45 Gaming series

And here's what she looks like.



I love my computer. Just built it a few weeks ago. *pets*


----------



## Matyasfarkas (May 2, 2014)

Intel Core i3 3225 @ 3.3Ghz
Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD7770 OC'd 1050Mhz
8GB Ballistix RAM 1333Mhz
MSi Z771-G41 Mobo
1TB Western Digital Caviar Black 7200RPM
Diablotek Elite ATX Mid-Tower Case
2 Extra case fans, stock GPU & CPU cooling

Built on January 24, 2013. Been using it ever since. Love my PC


----------



## Pujot (May 3, 2014)

*Toshiba Satellite L505D
*Needs repairs

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
AMD Turion II Dual-Core Mobile M500 @2.2GHz
4GB DDR2
ATI Radeon 4100 or 4200 (I can't remember) with 256MB of VRAM
1366 x 768 max. for the integrated screen
500GB SATA
Realtek sound

*Positivo BGH Schoolmate 12Tv
*Netbook P.O.S. given by the Argentinian government

Windows 7 Professional 32-bit
Intel Atom N2600 @1.6ghz
2GB (DDR2?)
GMA 3600 with no VRAM. Worst GPU ever, even slower at games than the Riva TNT2 that my old AT had.
240 useable GBs SATA (partitioned)
Realtek sound


----------



## rainfux (Jun 7, 2014)

My tablet PC is Lenovo X200 Tablet:


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 15, 2014)

I just built a new one.

Windows 8.1 (64-Bit)
8GB RAM (DDR3)
Intel i5 Quad-Core Processor @ 3.4 GHz w/ 6MB Cache
1TB Solid State Hard Drive
ASUS Nvidia GEFORCE GTX 760 (2GB GDDR5 Memory)
750w PSU 

2 Additional internal fans and *LOTS OF* *RED LIGHTS*!
Muahahahaha!


----------



## Nounago (Jun 15, 2014)

Gotta add some AMD stuff for diversity's sake 

AMD FX-8350 + Noctua NH-C1 PWMized
Asus M5A99X EVO 
G.Skill RipJaws X Series 16 Go F3-10666CL9D-16GBXL 2*8Go 
VTX3D HD7870 Black Edition (Tahiti LE) 
SSD Sandisk Extreme 120Go SATA3 (*2, no RAID)
Western Digital WD6400AAKS 
Akasa Venom Power 850W 
Lepa LPC302@10*12cm@Rheobus 6 canaux Sunbeam Extreme (avec 5 doubleurs 3 pins) 
Samsung SyncMaster 206BW+Nec 24EB23
Logitech G105 + G700 
Lecteur Blu-ray/DVD/CD SATA Lite-On iHOS104-06 
Graveur DVD 
Tp-Link TL-WN881ND 
Windows 8.1
Plus my Asus ME400C toiblet, a x86 HP NAS and enough stuff to build a dozen oldish computers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2014)

10


----------



## Xevvy (Jun 16, 2014)

*System

CPU*: i5 3570K @ 4.2GHz (With a Thermalright 120MM Cooler recycled from my last build)
*RAM*: 16GB (2x8 GB) Mushkin Blackline (1600MHz DDR3)
*GPU*: EVGA NVIDIA GTX 660Ti 2GB
*MOBO*: Asus P8Z77v-LK
*OPT*: LG Blu-Ray Reader/DVD Writer
*OS*: Windows 8.1 Pro x64 (Update 1)
*PSU*: Corsair 620w HX (Recycled from previous build)
*CASE*: NZXT Phantom 410 (White with Blue Lights)

*Storage*

*Primary/OS*: Intel 520 Series 180GB SSD
*Games Drive*: Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB (Recycled from old build but still goes hard!)
*Storage*: 8TB (4x2TB) Western Digital Caviar Green (In RAID5 with Failure Recovery via Parity - Actual usable space is just under 5TB)

*Monitors*

*Dual-Screen Setup (Desk)*: AOC 24in LCD and LG 21.5in LCD (Yes, the size mismatch drives me insane, I'm on the lookout for another AOC)
*Chilled-Movies/Couch-Gaming-Mode*: Samsung 32in 200Hz 3D LED (32E6200 iirc)

*Sound*

*Card*: Asus Xonar DG (Cheapy, but it has a headphone amp!)
*Primary*: Ultrasone DJ1-Pro Headphones (Insane sound for their price, made better with the amp!)
*Secondary*: Logitech X-530 5.1 Surround Sound Set

*Peripherals*

*Keyboard*: Ducky Shine2 Mechanical Keyboard (Tenkey Model with White Lights and Red Switches)
*Mouse*: Logitech G400

And that's about the jist of it. My PC is my baby, so I spend a great deal of time customizing it, upgrading it, tweaking it etc. It's an all-rounder for the most part and does an awesome job, emulates every console currently possible to be emulated, plays the newest games on max settings, has an awesome sound setup (Yay for high-end headphones, a headphone amp and an EQ that took hours to perfect!). It's approaching 2 years and it's not showing it's age yet so I'm fairly happy about that.


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 16, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Mine are super shit



*ahem*

Intel Pentium IV single core 3.00GHz
GeForce 6200 512MB
1.5GB DDRsomethingorother RAM
200GB HDD
Windows XP

Yet despite other people not being able to play them, I can play minecraft and TF2 at mostly 20fps. Magic.


----------



## Disclovac (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are my specs:

I made the computer myself

AMD FX 4100 Processor oc`d at 4.1 ghz

Nvidia gtx 660ti 2GB gpu

2x4gb Corsair RAM sticks

650w psu

1.5tb HDD

200gb SDD

Windows 7 64bit (I absolutely HATE OS-X)
----------------------------------------------------

and a lotus sticker...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 22, 2014)

Workstation:
Intel i7 4930K hex-core CPU, overclocked to 4.5ghz
32GB DDR3 RAM
Radeon HD 7950 3GB
500GB RAID1, 1T RAID1
And it has four monitors...

Home Theater PC.
AMD A8-3870K @ 3.0ghz
Radeon HD 6850 1GB
8GB DDR3 RAM
2TB OS/Game Storage Drive, 18TB Media Storage Pool

That Computer That's Just Sitting Around Without A Monitor
Intel i7 3770K @ 4.2 GHZ
Radeon HD 6950 2GB
8GB DDR3 RAM
500GB HDD

So, uhh, the HTPC does a lot of work actually, it handles a lot of downloads, file serving, sometimes Cinema 4D rendering, XBMC and also Steam BPM for gaming.  It's like a console for me really.  The OTHER machine will ALSO have this task in the future.  It might seem silly to have that kinda machine 'just sitting around', but it was arranged out of parts hand me downed from my big hex core workstation and the GPU was just recently bought used from a friend who'd upgraded.  However it will ALSO be an XBMC/Steam machine destined for a living room some day in the next year or so and it should be pretty decent at that job.   Right now it just sits headless and is only booted when I need another machine to work on Cinema 4D team renders.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm afraid if I post - the hackers may be reading in - so, I think I'll pass.


----------



## CorgisAreCool (Jul 22, 2014)

Model - Self built 

Processor - AMD 6300 OC'ed to 4ghz /w  Corsair H100i

Operating System - not genuine Windows 7 Home Ultimate 64-bit

RAM - 8 GB

Graphics card - Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC'd 

Hard Drive - 1TB main drive, another 500gb drive, and 50gb SSD


http://imgur.com/TLwOuKz


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 23, 2014)

I am a bit late to the game here but here's what I got 

Desktop:

Model: Custom Built
Processor: i7 4770k 3.5GHz O.C.ed to 4.5
Motherboard: MSI Z87 G45
RAM: 3 x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1866 DDR3 - soon to be 4, had to use one for a friend's build xD
GPU: ASUS DCII HD 7970
PSU: 1200 Watt Raidmax Modular
SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: 1TB WD (Green) 
ODD: DVD-RW 
Case: Raidmax Vampire Black
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
Cooling: Custom CPU water loop XSPC Raystorm kit. 1x200mm Front Fan - Red. 6x120mm fans for radiator, side panel, and back. 
Blue stuff in the Raystorm kit and Raidmax case have been replaced with red XD
Monitors: 3x Acer 23" LCD - Eyefinity goodness - I got peripherals yo!
Mouse 'n' KB: Razer Naga 2012 Edition. Logitech G105 Backlit Gaming KB

PICS!











Laptop: Used for school, and music creation.

Model: ASUS Q501L - 15.6", Backlit Keyboard, Touchscreen, i5, 6GB RAM - Upgrade-able to 12
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
HDD has been replaced with old 250GB SSD from desktop xD
Got it for a steal - newegg refurbished deal
No Pic For You


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Jul 23, 2014)

_



Editing:~ cause post is way too Spread out.

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

Spooky (Main Desktop PC): 
Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 7950 3GB 850MHZ Sapphire Edition 
CPU: Intel Core i7 4820K @ 3.7Ghz 
RAM: Hyperram (pretty much a hynix Ram Stick) PC 10600, 1333Mhz, 32GB (4X8) Quad Channel 
PSU: Corsair CX750M 
Storage: 250GB Western Digital Caviar Blue (OS Drive) + 1TB Seagate Barracuda + 500GB Seagate Pipeline
Case: Zalman Z11 Plus
CPU Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (Dual Fan)

Monitor: Dell Ultrasharp U2412M @ 1920X1200 
Mouse: Standard Microsoft Red Mouse with white cable
Keyboard: Dell Quietkey (From 1999 but beats most keyboards i've ever used)
Headset: Turtle Beach Earforce X11

Julia (Main Laptop): 

Model: Lenovo X220T Convertable laptop Tablet
CPU: Intel Core i5 2520M 
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333 (2X4)
Graphics: Intel HD
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64Bit
Storage: 320GB HDD

Zee Ellie (HTPC):

Graphics: ASUS Nvidia Geforce GTX 550TI 1GB 
Model: Dell Precision T3500
CPU: Intel Core Xeon X5550 @ 2.66GHZ
RAM: 12GB PC 8500 DDR3 1066 (6X2GB ) 
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit 
Storage: 500GB HDD
PSU: Enermax Cyclops 500W PSU

Connected to: 32Inch Sony Bravia Smarttv 1920X1080

Todd (Older bulletproof Laptop):

Model: Lenovo G550
CPU: Intel Celeron 900
RAM: 2GB DDR3 (1x2GB)
Graphics: Intel Graphics X4500
OS: Windows Vista Basic 32Bit
Harddrive: 220GB HDD
_


----------



## CuteHornyUnicorn (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's my 1,5year old build:

CPU - Core i7 3770K @4,4GHz (goes stable up to 4,8, but can't see any real benefit of it)
RAM - Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866CL9 16GB (4x4) @ 2000CL10
MOBO - Asus Sabertooth Z77
GFX - 2x MSI GeForce 670 2GB OC (SLI), further OC, ~15%
PSU - OCz ModXStream 700W - modded cooling for better efficiency and less noise
STORAGE - 1 OCz Agility3 60GB (system), 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB - RAID 0 (main storage), 2x Hitachi 500GB (backups, etc)
CASE - CM Cosmos S

COOLING - Custom Air+Water
EK 360 XTX Rad
EK Supreme HF
EK Res (medium)
Vario D5 pump
Masterkleer tubing
Mix of 3 different Mayhems liquids

Lamptron FCS fan controller

3x 120mm 800rpm - RAD
1x 120mm 1200rpm - HDD Cage
1x 120mm 1200 rpm - extra exhaust
1x 200mm 400rpm - blowing on gfx
1x Crucial Ballistix Memory Cooler (2 fans, set to low rpm)
2x 35mm fans for MOBO
gfx - reference

Monitor - LG IPS235 (really need a new one, possibly ~27-30" ultrawide IPS)
Keyboard - CM Storm QuickFire TK (brown switches)
Keypad - Razer Nostromo
Gamepad - Razer Onza Tournament Edition
Mouse - Razer Ouroboros (Pad - Mionix Ensis 320 - metal)
Webcam - Microsoft Cinema HD
Headphones - Pioneer HDJ500
Big Audio - too big and too loud home cinema (7.1, ~1000W RMS)


----------



## Rekel (Jul 28, 2014)

CPU: Intel i5 2500k OC'd to 4.4GHz with aftermarket heatsink 
GPU: AMD HD 7850 2GB (going to get a second one)
RAM: 16GB 1333
HDD: Seagate 1TB and Samsung 1TB (and I have less than 150GB of free space >.<)
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 650
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z77 D3H

Nothing crazy, but the 2500k kicks ass OC'd, and when I get my second 7850 I'm really going to be pulling off some performance.


----------



## Auroz (Aug 1, 2014)

Everything on my Steam profile 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/auroz/


----------



## Benedict Lee (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a few PCs, built from salvaged and second hand PC parts over the years, so here's just a few of them. 
Can say I know a lot about the specs though, since most of the parts were picked up. 


Personal Desktop: 
OS: Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3
Intel Pentium 4, 3.06GHz
2GB Kingston RAM
500GB Hitachi HDD


Workstation:  
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
Intel Pentium E2500, 2.50GHz
2GB RAM
500GB Hitachi HDD
250GB Hitachi HDD


Old Desktop 
OS: Windows 3.11 for Workgroups
Intel Pentium 3
128MB RAM
80GB Western Digital HDD


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 14, 2014)

Desktop:
Dell Precision T5500
2x quad-core Xeon 2.2 ghz cpu's
6gb ram
Nvidia Quadro fx 1800 (Physics Card) for CAD work
Nvidia GTX 640 (Render Card)
Dell 24" and 2 Dell 19" monitors.

Laptop:
HP Elitebook 8540w
Intel Core i7 Quad 1.8
Nvidia Quadro FX880m
8gb ram
1920x1080 res. 

I do a lot of CAD, simulation, and matlab work...


----------



## Tarrien (Sep 14, 2014)

Desktop: 
Custom built
Intel i5 Processor overclocked
8gb ram
AMD Radon HD 6860 (somewhere around there can't remember and not at it right now.)
2 23" 1080p monitors

Laptop:
Lenovo ThinkPad L440
Intel i5 Processor
Integrated Graphics
4 gb ram
14 inch screen 1600x900 res
Don't technically have the laptop yet, but it's ordered... Meant for school work, because my desktop is good for games and such.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Sep 14, 2014)

Model - N/A built it myself
Processor - 2 amd fx8350
Operating System - Windows 7 Home 64-bit for gaming, but I use a custom build of linux for everything else.
RAM - 32 GB 2400 MHz
Power Supply - 3000 Watt (ish)
Graphics card - 4* gtx780ti
Hard Drive - 256GB SSD + 5* 2TB 7200RPM Hard Drives (not raid, that would mess up my games)
Extras - 3* 24" monitors


----------



## Benedict Lee (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually, I decided to upgrade my PCs recently, 

So my Workstation is Running Windows 8.1 Professional and Windows 7. (Trying to create a Multi-boot environment)

My Old PC is running Windows 2000. 

Hardware still the same.


----------



## cynical (Sep 17, 2014)

-removed-


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 18, 2014)

Lol realized I had already posted my spec with pics. 

Note to self: pay attention to what thread you are in xD


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 18, 2014)

Lenovo Y410p


Processor4th generation IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7-4700MQ (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB)
Operating System Windows 8.1 64
Display/Resolution14.0" HD+ Glossy LED Backlit with integrated camera (1600x900)
Graphics NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® GT 750M 2GB

Memory 8GB PC3-12800 DDR3L SDRAM 1600 MHz
Hard Disk Drive 1TB 5400 RPM
SoundJBLÂ® designed speakers supporting Dolby Home Theatre v4 audio certification for immersive sound
Integrated Communications

Intel Centrino Wireless N-2230 - 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi connectivity
Bluetooth 4.0
1 GB LAN
Connectors

2x USB 2.0 (one always on)
1x USB 3.0 SuperSpeed
6-in-1 card reader (SD, SDHC, SDXC, MMC, MS, MS-Pro)
Headphone
Microphone
HDMI-out
VGA port (15-pin)
Camera HD 720P camera
BatteryUp to 5 hrs
Weight 5.5 lbs
Dimensions 13.77 x 9.64 x 0.59-1.29 inches


----------



## Kitteh5 (Dec 11, 2014)

Rig:
FX 6300
R7 260X
8GB RAM
Win7
thats the main stuff
Laptop:
i3 4030U
4GB RAM
Win8.1


----------



## Thel (Dec 11, 2014)

My desktop consists of a watercooled intel 4670k overclocked to 4.6 ghz, an asus dcuii gtx 770, 8gb 1600mhz corsair vengeance pro ram, a 120gb samsung 840pro boot drive, and some 1tb wd blues.


----------



## all2well (Dec 13, 2014)

Desktop:
Asus z87 expert
Intel 4770k
16gb Mushkin DDR3 1600
Xigmatek dark knight II
EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX
Two WD Blue and one WD Green terabyte drives
Two cheep hannspree 1080p displays
Debian Jessie for most things and Windows 8.1 for games/things that need windows

Older laptop:
Lenovo y580
Intel 3610QM
GTX 660m (in an optimus configuration)
8gb DDR3 1600
500 7200 RPM mechanical
Added 128gb mushkin atlas (?) ssd
Debian jessie

Newer Laptop:
Late 2014 rMBP
Intel 4278U
8gb ddr3 1600
256 gb ssd
Debian jessie as a daily driver, OS X yosemite for office and some other things


----------



## flletcher (Dec 16, 2014)

Desktop
Custom built
Amd FX-6300 6 core 3.5GHz (upgrading to Amd fx-8350 when i can)
16GB DDR3 1600Mhz
EVGA GTX 970 Acx 2.0
Windows 8.1
1360x768 monitor


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 16, 2014)

ASUS ROG G750JH

Processor:
IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7 4700HQ Processor

Operating System:
Windows 8 Pro
Windows 8

Chipset:
IntelÂ® HM87 Express Chipset

Memory:
DDR3L 1600 MHz SDRAM, up to 32 G

Display:
17.3" 16:9 FHD EWV LED Backlight/Full HD 3D(1920x1080 120Hz) Non-Glare LCD Panel (Optional)

Graphic:
NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® GTX 780M 4GB GDDR5 VRAM

Storage:
2.5" 9.5mm SATA
1TB HDD 5400 RPM With 512 GB SSD 
1TB HDD 5400 RPM With 256 GB SSD 
750GB 5400/7200 RPM With 256 GB SSD 
500GB 7200 RPM 
500GB 5400 With 8 GB SSD SSH
Dual HDD Support
RAID0 Support

Optical Drive:
Blu-Ray DVD Combo 
Super-Multi DVD 
Blue-ray Writer

Card Reader:
2 -in-1 card reader ( SD/ MMC)

Camera:
HD Web Camera

Networking:
Integrated 802.11 a/b/g/n
10/100/1000 Base T
BT 4.0 support (on WLAN+ BT 4.0 combo card)

Interface:
1 x Microphone-in jack
1 x Headphone-out jack (SPDIF)
1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external monitor
4 x USB 3.0 port(s) 
1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert 
1 x HDMI 
1 x RJ11 Modem jack for phone line 
1 x Thunderbolt port 
1X AC adapter plug

Audio:
Built-in 2 Speakers And Array Microphone
SonicMaster
Built-in subwoofer
MaxxAudio support

Battery:
8Cells 5900 mAh 89 Whrs

Power Adapter:
Output :
19.5 V DC, 11.8 A, 230 W
Input :
100 -240 V AC, 50/60 Hz universal
3/ 2 pin compact power supply system

Dimensions:
410 x 318 x 18 ~58 mm (WxDxH) (w/ 8cell battery)

Weight:
4.8 kg


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 16, 2014)

And then I look at mine and cry.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 7, 2015)

Case: Fractal Design Define R4 with windowed side panel
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97X-SLI
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690k @ 3.8GHz (4 CPUs)
Processor Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Memory: 8 gigabytes of G.Skill Ripjaws ram @ 1600 Mhz
Display: 24" AOC I2421VWH IPS Panel 60hz
Graphics: Gigabyte Windforce G1 Nvidea GeForce GTX 970 
Storage: 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue    +   Kingston 240Gb SSDNow V300 series
Power Supply: Corsair CSM Series CS750M Gold Rated
Optical Drive: ASUS DVD-Writer Black SATA

I just finished this build in Mid-December 2014, and It made me so happy! I've been building it since August, and I've never had a better computer than some old laptop from 2009, so lets just say its nice to finally see a game above 15 fps, haha!


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

My laptop.

Model: Samsung
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
processor: Intel i5 2.3 GHZ
RAM: 6GB
500gb SSD
5 terabyte external Hard Drive


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 7, 2015)

Model - Bullshit Dell

Processor - I have a processor?

Operating System - Experience Points


RAM - Less than 10 (Binary) [It used to be less than that]

Graphics card - Can't even run flash games right

Hard Drive - 32.0 GB


These are 100% serious specs


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Model - Bullshit Dell
> 
> Processor - I have a processor?
> 
> ...



God save you.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't exactly remember mine, I think its dual core 2.9ghz or something intergrated gpu and 2gb ram. It sucks for gaming I got 20fps average on tf2 with lowest settings


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

*CPU:*  i5 3570k @ 4.6ghz @ 1.170V, <60C @ 100% load
*CLR:  *Noctua NH-D14
*GPU:  *Sapphire 7970 @ 1150/1425 @ 1.200V
*MBO:  *ASUS P8Z77-M
*RAM:  *8 gb G.Skill Ripjaws 1600
*HDD:  *500/1K gig Seagates
*PSU:  *XFX 650w
*CSE:  *Cooler Master HAF 922
*Sound Card:  *AUDIOTRAK Prodigy HD2 ADVANCE DE Special Edition (2xLT1364 + LT1361)
*Headset:  *Sennheiser HD 598 + Antlion Modmic

Built it three years ago for ~$1350. It's worth a bit over $1000 in today's market, minus the headset and soundcard.  I'll upgrade when TES VI rolls around.  Will go Nvidia next time.


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 15, 2015)

*CPU:   *i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz @ 1.48 * 
Cooling: *360mm rad in push/pull*
GPU: *EVGA GTX680 @ 1286 core*
Cooling: *Custom bracket for  a Antec 620 cpu cooler attached to the GTX680*
MBO: *ASUS P8Z68 v-pro*
RAM: *8 gb Vengence*
HDD: *120gb SSD (windows) 1TB for programs, and 500gb+2TB Raid 0 for games *
PSU: *1000w silver*
CSE: *Switch 810 (amazing case for watercooling)*
Sound Card:* SoundBlaster Z*
Headset: *BeyerDynamic T90 Jubilee


----------



## Ralphie (Jan 18, 2015)

Alienware 18:
Display: 18.4-inch, 1080p PLS LCD
CPU: Intel Core i7 4900MQ Mobile CPU ( 2.8GHz, 4 Core, 8 Threads, 8MB Cache)
GPU: Dual NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4gb
RAM: 16gb ram dd3
HDD: 1x 500gb SSD, 3x 250gb HDD Raid
OS: Windows 7 ultimate

I am a lazy fucker, at least i have it for almost a year and didnt have any issues, Hopefully it ll stay like that, i didnt buy it so i ll change it in 1-2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ralphie said:


> Alienware


----------



## MegaMew (Jan 18, 2015)

With a server board apon it, its very mid right now, low, even:
CPU Octa Intel Xeon 2.67 Ghz (2 Quads)
GPU Nvidia GTX 550 Ti
Displays: 1440x900, 1920x1080 LCD AOC panels
Ram 8gb DDr3
Storage: 128 gb Raid ssd along with 1tb HDD for storage
OS Windows 8.1


----------



## Charrio (Jan 19, 2015)

CybertronPC 5150 Unleashed GM1223H Desktop
fx series quad core fx 4100 3.6 GHz
Windows 8
24 GB DDR3
1 TB 7200 rpm
Nvidia GEFORCE GTS450 1TB


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 14, 2015)

Desktop: Year-and-a-half old build "Wheatley" 
Case: Thermaltake MS-I Epic Edition
Mobo: some Intel Extreme mobo (I can't remember the model name, but it looks cool) 
Processor: Intel Core i7 3770K
Ram: 16 GB DDR3
GPU: GeForce GTX 660 2GB GDDR5
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
PSU: 700 Watt Thermaltake
Keyboard and speakers are Logitec, monitor is Acer, mouse is Razer Deathadder 2013
Tablet: Acer Iconic A100 (old as fuck) 
1.0 GHz dual core Nvidia Tegra 2 processor, 1GB RAM, 8 GB storage, Android 3.2 Honeycomb (I still need to root this thing)


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Built it myself.
CPU: AMD FX 8350 Black Edition


CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO


MOBO: ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0


RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR3 1600mhz


HDD: WD Green 2 TB + Hitachi 1 TB


CASE: Rosewill Challenger-U2


GPU: GTX 760 SC ACX


PSU: EVGA 600B 80PLUS Bronze

Monitors: Asus VS248H-P 24-inch+ Crappy HP 2011x 20-inch


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 23, 2015)

Laptop: Asus N56VZ-RB71
Intel i7-3610QM 
8 GB ram
120 GB SDD, 1 TB HDD WD Black^2
Nvidia  650M 2GB
Asus mb168+ usb monitor
Hannspre HF237 montor


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 25, 2015)

CASE: Rosewill THOR V2 ATX Full Tower
MOBO: XL-ATX EVGA X79 Classified
CPU: Intel Core i7 3820 overclocked @ 4.0GHz
RAM: 16GB Quad channel @ 1600MHz
GPU: MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk @ 950MHz
HDD: 4x500GB(2TB) WD Black in RAID 0


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 19, 2015)

Here are the specs for the new PC that my mom bought for us back in March 2015 .

I know it's not very impressive, but it's still alot better than our old Dell Dimension 2350 that I was forced to use for nearly 12 years.

*System Info:*
PC Model: HP 110-326 Desktop
Motherboard: Hewlett Packard 2AFB (Ivy Bridge)
OS: Windows 8.1 64-bit
CPU: Intel Pentium G2100T @ 2.60 GHz Dual Core
Video Card: Intel HD Graphics 2500 (1920x1080x32bpp 60Hz)
Sound Card: Realtek High Definition Audio
RAM (Memory): 4.0 GB Single Channel DDR3 @ 665 MHz
HDD Space: 500 GB Western Digital Caviar (SATA III)
Network Adapter: Realtek USB FE Family Controller @ 100.0 Mbps


----------



## jarmenj (May 19, 2015)

Built this thing last year:

OS: Windows 8.1
Case: Fractal Node 804
PSU: Seasonic 660W 80+ Plat
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690k (stock for now)
CPU Cooling: CM Hyper 212 EVO
Motherboard: ASRock Z97-M OC Formula
RAM: 8 GB Team Vulcan @ 2133 MHz
Video Card: ASUS STRIX nVidia GTX 970
Storage: 128 GB SSD / Boot, 1TB / Storage
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE @ 144 Hz
Mouse: Corsair Raptor M45 Optical
Keyboard: KB Paradise V80 w/ Cherry MX Reds


----------



## FreyTheGryphon (Jul 6, 2015)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 
[/FONT]Processor: AMD A10-6800k 
Ram: 8GB 
Video card: AMD radeon HD 7700
Hard drive(s): 500GB c: and a 2TB external hard drive


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 11, 2015)

Not sure what I have, its a refurbish.

Here a screenshot of it. 

Its not showing the rest, so I have a video card of 1 gig, not sure the brand.

sound card I don,t know, since I don,t have a 5.1 but always a 2.1 speakers that are just fine for me.

Hmm screenshot wont be show. don't know why its not working? No reason are show like too big.

My HD are 450GB (main) 97.7 Gig and 135 Gig. Well its a 200 Gig that is divided in two when I get it with a old computer that was too old for my needs. 

http://pre08.deviantart.net/3994/th/pre/i/2015/192/4/1/com_spec_2015_by_mrfoxster-d90uh4h.jpg


----------



## kv195 (Aug 17, 2015)

OS: Windows 10 Home 64-Bit
CPU: AMD FX-8350 
GPU: Radeon R9 270
RAM: 16gb DDR3 Crucial Ballastix Sport
Case: Antec 900
Cooler: Hyper Evo 212
Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.1)
Main Drive: Samsung 850 Evo running at 6gb/s.
Secondary HDD: WD Blue running @ 6gb/s.


----------



## Byron (Aug 17, 2015)

This is my rig:

OS: Windows 98se
RAM: 256 MB
CPU: Intel Pentium III 
Graphics Card: 3DFX Voodoo3
20GB HDD
Internal ZIP drive
S-Video out

Get rekt n00bs


----------



## Lisek (Aug 17, 2015)

Byron said:


> This is my rig:
> 
> OS: Windows 98se
> RAM: 256 MB
> ...



I just...I just can't. I just threw my rig into the trash. I've wasted my life and my time.


----------

